# Jack the Ripper Ideas



## goregirl (Oct 23, 2004)

Hello,

New to the forum....I love everyones ideas and hope you can help me with mine. My husband and I just got invited to a party for Saturday night and NOW we have 1 week to get a costume together. I thought of maybe doing Jack the Ripper for him and myself going as one of his victims. [?]Would anyone have any ideas of how we could pull this off? Or if you have any other ideas as to what we could go as...I know this is last minute so something fairly easy. I like the Ripper idea but may not have enough time.

Thank you,

goregirl


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

If you have a Hot Topic store near you. You can get a Jacket/Trenchcoat and Top Hat from them. For the victim go to a Trift store for an old dress and a simple white apron and bonnet. And splash it with prop blood in a slashing motion.

Mr. Mxyztplk

"The suspence is killing me, I hope it will last!" -Willy Wonka


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

My Mom and Dad did that last year! And they looked great!! My Dad had rented a top hat and coat with the slit in the back (I forgot how you call them) with a dress shirt underneath and just normal dress pants and black shoes.He has a ponytail so that was a nice detail. And he had a cane. My Mom looked really great! She wore a black skirt that was longer in the back then in the front and a shirt with buttons that she only buttoned up to her chest and then pinned down inside so she was showing LOTS of cleavage and she wore ankle high boots. We curled her hair and then put it up in a very disheveld, wild bun with curls falling all over the place. We made her skin pale white and made her makeup very heavy. Then we used makeup and fakeblood to make it look as if her throat had been slit and made the blood drip down onto her cleavage and clothes! I swear those were the best costumes they had ever worn!

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## goregirl (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas.....I found a top hat for my husband but now I can't find anything for clothes. We have a cape from a vampire outfit but it looks to vampirish.....Good will had nothing for long black coats. EEEEEEK 5 days left. Any thoughts? Also how about makeup? What could you do for makeup on Jack the Ripper? Pale face?

I have a long black velvet skirt that has small buttons down the front that I will wear. Fish net stocking and a low cut velvet top to show what cleavage I have....lol. I wish I had a pair of those granny boots from the 80's...does anyone have any ideas for shoes. I will slit my throat...hehe!

Thanks for ideas keep them coming please!

goregirl


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

I would make make him look pale and a little grayish and then darjen his cheek bones and darken his eyebrows, use shadow tricks in between his eyebrows to make him look as if he's scowling. Maybe you can cut and sew here and there on the cape to make it look not so vampirish.....

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

Jack the Ripper was also refered to as "Leather Apron"

Mr. Mxyztplk

"The suspence is killing me, I hope it will last!" -Willy Wonka


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

For makeup ideas, check out my website...If you need any help let me know...Jack the Ripper has been portrayed with a cape in the movies. The top hat is the key to his outfit! I would use a make-up combination of light gray to his entire face and neck. Use one of those triangle sponges to apply make-up and dab, dab, dab to get a smooth finish. Hallow out the eyes, checks and temples with black or dark gray, I like to use black eye shadow because of it's blending qualities when applied on top of the grease paint. So blend, blend, blend. You don't want that raccoon look. Black eyebrow pencil to "sketch" in bushy evil eyebrows. You can also use that same black eyebrow pencil to sketch in all facial lines such as forehead lines, lines between the eyes at the bridge of the nose and lines under the eyes around the lips and corners of the mouth, but then again blend, blend, blend so they don't look drawn on. Dark lips (gray or black) and red eyeliner under the lower eyelids at the lash line. If you want the make-up to last all night, then use barrier spray before and after make-up application. If you don't have barrier spray, you can use hairspray, but make sure you close your eyes for application...

Throat gashes are easy to do, and I believe we have a few pictures online. Spirit gum, cotton balls and liquid latex make a great wound. They key is to apply the spirit gum and then attach a small amount of cotton from the cotton ball. Apply liquid latex over the cotton and fan it out with a brush. Continue this process until the gash is the way you want it. Apply red and purple for brusing around the wound, then apply gel blood. I like gel blood because it is more realistic for wounds...If you don't have access to gel blood it can be made with red food coloring, kayro syrup and a little cornstarch. Because it is so thick, I usually use a toothpick to apply it for thin lined gashes or a popsicle stick for thicker lined gashes...

Have fun with these characters!

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Anything vaguely resembing Victorian dress will work, espeically if you have a tophat already. Mandy's description for the female victim is a great example of using regular clothes to fake the Victorian look. 

This site has some good tips on faking outfits from the era: http://www.dickensonthestrand.org/2003/costumes2003.htm

http://www.gfy.ku.dk/~ams/sh/victorian.html#clothing
http://www.costumes.org/classes/fashiondress/menswearblip.htm

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album


----------



## goregirl (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the ideas......I am using all them in some way shape or form....I am almost there....I took my velvet skirt and made wide slits in it and I am wearing a red slip to show through the slits. Black fish net stockings however they won't be seen much. I have a very cool blouse that you could wear off the shoulders with ties in the front, however it has a beige print on it. I died it black..hahaha.. it is polyester and does not die good...however it does look cool cause now it looks really old, and hey I am dead. I am going to wear it off my shoulders and wear a red pushup bra so you see straps of the bra. 

All I need now is granny boots I believe they wore, which I cannot find anywhere and have asked everyone as well. Any other ideas for shoes. Also jewelery should it be worn? And my hair not too sure how to wear it. It is med. lenth dirty blonde...I have thin straight hair and it is hard to curl. any thoughts?

Jack is all set and ready to go.....Top hat is key and we do have one....Thank you Walmart.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Welcome goregirl,rent from hell with johnny depp,that movie should give you ideas.
About the shoes,try to find thrift shop shoes,if they dont have womens,mens black boots,cut off the ankle part and put them on your ankles over black womans shoes.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## goregirl (Oct 23, 2004)

Yes that is a great Idea....with getting another boot and cutting the ankle part. Will look at the thrift shop today when I go. I phoned everyone that I know and I have everyone phoning their friends to find a pair as well. I did find one pair but she is using them for her costume...bummer! 

How about jewlery did they wear that stuff then? Like I need a watch...I have a real old one to wear. Necklace? Braclet? Earrings? Not too sure if I should wear them or not.


----------

